# WiFi/smart lighting



## NormousD (Nov 12, 2017)

Lutron Caseta.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

As Normous D mentioned, Use Lutron Caseta dimmers and switches.
This is a long post but stick with me because this works very well.

Lutron Caseta dimmers are easy to install on new or existing homes, take out the switch, install the dimmer. It does not require a neutral. If you're using it with a 3-way, you can buy a Lutron Pico remote that mounts in a switch box or use a standard 3-way. If you use the standard 3-way, look at Caseta's advanced wiring diagrams. Caseta is Decora style so ganging them works best with other Decora style switches because of the wall plates.

You must also purchase a Caseta Internet Bridge. This plugs into the owners internet router or Ethernet switch. 

Caseta is compatible with Amazon Alexa or Google Home. I prefer the Amazon because it's what I'm used to. You can use it with an Amazon Echo or Dot. The only difference is the Echo has better speakers.

In a new home, install the dimmers as you normally would. They will work as a normal dimmer. After the home has internet service, you can setup the rest.

Here's an example of mime. In the morning, the Nest thermostat changes the temperature from 68ºF to 70 automatically. 
Then I say "Alexa start my day" The kitchen recessed lights turn on to 60%, Dining room lights turn on to 80%, recessed lights on artwork come on full brightness. Then Alexa gives me local weather, a sports update on my favorite teams and plays the local news briefing. The lighting, weather, sports and news all happen by saying "Alexa start my day"

Here's how, it's really very easy after you do it once.

1. Install the Caseta internet Bridge

2. Download the Lutron Caseta app to a smart phone, you can use your phone or the owners. I prefer the owners because they'll need to set up a free Lutron account and password. They also will understand how it works

3. Lutron app > Add Device > hold bottom button on dimmer and wait ten seconds and it's recognized. Name it using one of the standard names like living room or create a custom name. Do this to all dimmers. Save

4. Plug in the Amazon Echo or Dot. Install it following the instructions.

5. Use the Alexa app to Discover Smart Home Devices or say "Alexa, discover my smart home devices". This takes twenty seconds. If it doesn't work at first, give it about tens min. for the Lutron app to complete it's Cloud setup.

6. Now say "Alexa, turn on the Living room". The living room comes on to full brightness. "Alexa, dim Living room to 20%". "Alexa turn off Living room,

7. In the Lutron app you can schedule dimmers to come on at dusk and on at whatever time you want, so there's no need for a separate timer. You can tie them to Location Services on the phone and have certain ones turn on when the phone is within 1,000 ft of the home and vice versa. You can also create scenes, controlling several dimmers with one command.

8. Each time you created something new in the Lutron app, like a scene, you must ask Alexa to "Discover my Smart Home Devices".

9. The Nest thermostat is easy to setup. It's a learning thermostat with a seven day program. Alexa can change the temperature by simply telling her to do it. 

10. The thing I like the best is "Alexa, turn all lights off" when going to bed. Or, "Alexa, turn all lights on" if you hear a noise.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Takes about as long to open the Lutron box as it takes me to run the 14-3 cable across the room and put in a proper 3 way switch........ 


I can't wait for normousD to challenge me on this statement, since he is related to that CGW dude that don't come around any more.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

GE Touch Plate or Recom.
Either one using GE Transverters.

For more money go with the Walmart or Sam's Club upgrade:
http://touchplate.com/walmart-lighting-upgrades/*
*


----------



## AVService (Nov 10, 2017)

Caseta is good but make sure to get the Caseta Pro and appropriate dimmer uf you run LED fixtures or they will not dim off completely.

Guess how I know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

AVService said:


> Caseta is good but make sure to get the Caseta Pro and appropriate dimmer uf you run LED fixtures or they will not dim off completely.
> 
> Guess how I know?
> 
> ...


What do you mean by "dim off"


----------



## AVService (Nov 10, 2017)

3DDesign said:


> What do you mean by "dim off"




I mean the lights may not black out all the way on the iff level.
The only ELV dimmers they have in the line do have a neutral wire and are from a different series of Caseta items.

I imagine a standard Caseta Switch would be fine if you do not need dimming.

Sorry to not be that clear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhill44 (Nov 20, 2017)

Was this supposed to help?




macmikeman said:


> Takes about as long to open the Lutron box as it takes me to run the 14-3 cable across the room and put in a proper 3 way switch........
> 
> 
> I can't wait for normousD to challenge me on this statement, since he is related to that CGW dude that don't come around any more.


----------



## NormousD (Nov 12, 2017)

macmikeman said:


> Takes about as long to open the Lutron box as it takes me to run the 14-3 cable across the room and put in a proper 3 way switch........
> 
> 
> I can't wait for normousD to challenge me on this statement, since he is related to that CGW dude that don't come around any more.


Really helpful post for the guy who's asking about controlling lights through WIFI or even through any internet connection. 

Yeah.. not helpful at all. :no:

Basically everything 3DDesign said.. I have been doing Lutron Caseta with the bridge and customers are extremely happy with it. Some have even gone on to use those Google boxes to talk to their lights in their homes. *Works rock solid.*


----------



## Bhill44 (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks all for the advice. I?ll look into it. 
Appreciate it.


----------



## Bhill44 (Nov 20, 2017)

With my 20 years of experience, I never thought to run a 3 way. Except I specifically cited where one switch I am using is a 3way....



NormousD said:


> macmikeman said:
> 
> 
> > Takes about as long to open the Lutron box as it takes me to run the 14-3 cable across the room and put in a proper 3 way switch........
> ...


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Do what I did. 
Before I offered it to a customer, I installed it in my own home.
Living with it is the best way to know the products. You'll have confidence when you install and save return trips.


----------



## GeneC (Aug 28, 2017)

This seems to be the way the future is going and the system described in detail is great. I am doing partial install on my own home. Kitchen, hall, bathroom and thermostat. My boss who is not even an electrician installed on his house and swears by it, he is also a bit more knowledgeable at DIY than the average HO. He sold me on it just in conversations about the cool factor and the convenience and how it works. I agree with 3D on doing it at home so you can get familiar with the system. Alexa reminds me of the HAL 9000 without the attitude


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I put RA2 in my House has a demo. Not a bad upsell, but it helps to know something about it before you sell it. Works well. Some of the novelty has worn off. Thermostats will likely be the next adder.


----------



## max-8988 (Nov 3, 2017)

Yes it is possible. You can controll the brightness and color of the lights by using a external panel, smart phone or a computer


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would still wire the house "normal" then add the other crap. In twenty years it could be obsolete. A simple 3 way never will be.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> I would still wire the house "normal" then add the other crap. In twenty years it could be obsolete. A simple 3 way never will be.


I think this is absolutely key, I have seen many technology fads come and go over the years. Ten years ago people spent a ton of money so they could dock their iPod on their whole house sound system and control it at wall mounted touch displays all through the house. Kids giggle at how quaint that is now. 

Your wiring is an investment in the property, the value of your wiring and the property is highest if it's most flexible and future-proof. The most flexible and future proof setup will have to be compatible with low-tech switches and controls.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I think I had this conversation with somebody who touted x-10 as being the *Solid* technology devices that soon would be everywhere and take over all wiring..... in 1984. 

The guy who sold his hotel property to Trump- He had me put it everywhere in his house at Diamond Head. Then 4 years later he had me remove it all. 

I'll make my mind up about Lutrons new tech in another ten years or so. In the mean time, onwards and upwards to all the rocket boys I appreciate you doing the testing for me.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

There are a few things that I don't like about this type of stuff. 

It takes extra time to setup. You HAVE TO charge for that extra time. But the customer never sees the setup as being something that should cost extra. I just told a customer that I would install his Ring motion sensor light/camera, but setting it up would be another charge. He didn't understand why, he said it was easy and for homeowners to do it. He doesn't realize that it could be an hour or more of trying to get his Wifi connected, if it even reaches. Configuring it, making all the settings, troubleshooting the little issues, etc. 

Then the biggest problem is when it stops working in a week and they want you to come figure it out, for free of course because they are sure it stopped working due to something you did when setting it up lol.

So unless you are going to make big money setting this crap up, I say just do the electrical portion of it and wash your hands of it. As I get more and more customers, the last thing I need is a large percentage of them calling me because they have Wifi issues that they need me to fix but don't want to pay my rate for.

Just my opinion.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

What Hack said, had the same problem years ago with TV's, stereos, internet connections, etc. You hang a new TV and turn it on and it needs to go thru set up. Plug in a Satellite box and it takes 10 minuets to connect. Then they want to adjust the color, connect a universal remote, adjust the surround sound, etc.

At the least time consuming. At worst you're digging thru the instructions looking how to get some option to work.

Noticed the box stores that offered installation charged set-up, programming remotes, etc. So I did to, and let them know up front.

For internet I remember some companies I worked for word have a person go on the customers computer and into settings. Myself, I never did that for people and never will. I do connections, not IT. But things are more plug and play now.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

HackWork said:


> So unless you are going to make big money setting this crap up, I say just do the electrical portion of it and wash your hands of it. As I get more and more customers, the last thing I need is a large percentage of them calling me because they have Wifi issues that they need me to fix but don't want to pay my rate for.
> 
> Just my opinion.


:thumbsup:

Agreed! I wasted too much time on setup/troubleshooting for Ring doorbells, and wifi smart devices. I stopped doing them.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The TV hanging thing got to me too. People wanted me to program their remotes and other crap. 

But I felt it would look bad, maybe even petty, if I charged extra for that. You know how people think, "_Most people do this themselves, he wants to charge $75 for it?!?!_". So I just started adding the fee (hidden) to all TV hanging jobs.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I've been installing all of these products for a few years now, and they are decent money makers and cute upsells to certain people.

I know enough about them to have the confidence in installing, troubleshooting, and maintaining them, and have been working with different manufactures to be listed as installers/sellers of the products.

That being said... I prefer my old fashioned switches and dimmers in my personal home. I don't have to worry about wifi issues, security/hacking issues, etc.... Just a simple "Click" and it is either on or off.


----------



## GeneC (Aug 28, 2017)

I don't get it if people are smart enough to learn about smart tv's and lighting then why aren't they smart enough to figure it out themselves. Lighting I can understand an electrician needs to install but TV's (really) They all walk you through the processes, I think most people are just lazy, however I'll take their money if they want me to program their stuff, but they'll never learn that way. Just like driving "I know where I'm going we are not lost" I once had a long time customer say you read the book and then tell me, I said ok it will cost you dinner and a movie and we have had dinner and a movie many times after.


----------

